# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Shiko.AL(app) - Filma, Seriale, TV Shqip

## shiko.al

Pershendetje.
Ju prezantoj aplikacionin tim të parë në android.
Ky aplikacion ofron filma me titra shqip, seriale me titra shqip dhe kanale shqip.
Aplikacionin mund ta shkarkoni në play store.
Filmat jane te perkthyer nga stafi jone dmth nuk perfitojme nga puna e te tjereve. Kanalet mundohemi ti mbajm aktive dhe pa probleme.
Reklama ka por nuk jane te tepruara, jane reklama google dhe shfaqen vetem 1 her para se t hapesh nje film apo kanal.

[​IMG]
[​IMG]

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shiko.al (Linku i Play Store)

https://shiko-al.en.aptoide.com/?store_name=albacoderzz&app_id=50251340
(Linku i Aptoide)

----------


## driniluka

Per iOS keni ndonjë app?

----------

